# Acanac Isp



## Fran64 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi, Does anyone know anything about this ISP company. They are offering High Speed DSL for $18.95/month. I am thinking very seriously of switching and would appreciate any comments or opinions anyone might have.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes they suck.
Any company that uses SPAM to promote themselves, uses a template monster site for their corporate presence, advertises Canaca.com and has trolls ask questions about them in the hopes of more traffic should not be trusted.


----------



## petewithdonna (Mar 15, 2005)

*RE:Acanac*

I dont think "artistseries" knows anything about Acanac at all...I have been using them for both High Speed Internet and VOIP service for 11 months now and I would highly recommend them...I have used Bell...Rogers and Shaw for internet service and I cant see any difference stability wise...Acanac is on par with all but at half the price or less...their VOIP service is 9.95/mth and includes all the calling features...voicemail...call display...call waiting...call forwarding...etc...and unlimited calling anywhere in North America 24/7...cant beat that...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow, does this feel like a completely contrived thread or what. I bet if I look hard enough, I'll find the script.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

> Wow, does this feel like a completely contrived thread or what. I bet if I look hard enough, I'll find the script.


Do ya think?

LOL

Creative sales method, no?

Wouldn't touch a company like Acanac with you know what.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One has to hold their nose in this thread.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

For one thing, it reminds me of a duck with a cold. Or that pesky Aflack duck once someone landed a mallet square on its little avian skull.


----------



## cliffx (May 23, 2007)

take a look at reports in the canadian broadband forum over at dslreports.com / broadbandreports.com. You'll see they don't have a very good following, sure prices are low, but you often get what you pay for (not much). 

If you are looking for an isp, may I suggest teksavvy, price is reasonable for the premium service and *live *_knowledgeable_ telephone tech support that picks up the phone on the second ring can not be beat. (I'm no promo bot for teksavvy just a 2nd year client that has been very happy with them).


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I would second TekSavvy... I've had nothing but superb service from them since August.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

For the record: Acanac = _not_ recommended. Poor customer service, lackluster support, too much downtime / connectability issues.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't know....everyone seems to be not trusting the two posters with a total of '3' ehmac posts combined!

Yup, Acanac, you really suck at spam marketing.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Yup, Acanac, you really suck at spam marketing.


I guess they did it on dslreports and got busted...? Hoho.


----------

